#  Ernährung >   Abfuhrmittelsuchtig >

## Hanna1975x

Wie ich husky geantwortet habe bin ich neu hier und Bin  seid 20 Jahren abfuhrmittelsuchtig.... Will aber raus aus diese sch.... Nehme seid 2 Tagen keine afm mehr... Weiss nicht ob mein Darm überhaupt noch funktioniert .... Kann mir jemand sagen welche Untersuchungen ich sofort machen sollte ob mein Darm überhaupt noch lebt... Habe solche Angst mache mich verrückt ... Denke nur mehr an künstlichen Darm Ausgang usw. Weiss nicht mehr weiter... Kann mit niemand sprechen... Mochte gerne in eine privatklinik oder privatambulanz gehen um diese untersuchungen so schnell als möglich hinter mir zukriegen..... Kann mir jemand Adressen in Osttirol, sudtirol,München oder Innsbruck von einer privatpraxis nennen .. Der mir dann auch Ernährungsplan aufstellt...... Vielen dank weiß nicht ob ich falsch bin in diesen Forum ... Sorry wenn es so ist

----------


## feli

Liebe Hanna! 
Ich würde zunächst sehr viele Ballaststoffe , Gemüse und Salat zu mir nehmen und vor allem ausreichen trinken.
An Untersuchungen würde ich überhaupt noch nicht denken, sondern dem Körper etwas Zeit geben zu reagieren und sich zu regenerieren.
Man muß nicht zwingend jeden Tag Verdauung haben.
Je nachdem wie die Ernährung aussieht sind Intervalle von 3-4 Tagen auch noch im Rahmen. 
Ein Abführmittelmißbrauch äußert sich nicht zwingend in Organveränderungen, die man untersuchen und
beweisen muß.
Meist macht er Elekrtolytverschiebungen durch Wasser und Elektrolytverlust.
Der Darm wird träger und muß wieder selbstständig ohne Medikamente arbeiten. 
Dazu ist eine Ernährungsumstellung sicherlich der bessere Weg.  
Das Problem beim Abführmittelmißbrauch ist eher ein psychisches Problem.
Damit bist Du mit organischen Untersuchungen auf der falschen Spur und verlagerst 
Dein eigentliches Problem zusätzlich und weiterhin. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Hanna1975x

Vielen vielen dank fur deine Antwort! Bin schon etwas beruhigter, habe aber trotzdem immer noch Angst nicht mehr gesund zu werden! Muss mir nächste Woche eine ernahrungsberaterin suchen der ich vertrauen kann!!!! Vielen dank nochmals fur deine beruhigende Antwort!!!!

----------


## feli

Du wirst ja einen Grund gehabt haben mit dem Abführmittelmißbrauch zu beginnen.
Meist ist dieser Grund in der Angst Zuzunehmen begründet und mit einem Abführmittelmißbrauch verbunden. 
Wenn dies bei Dir ebenfalls zutrifft, dann würde sich eine Ernährung nach den WeightWatchersprinzip sicherlich lohnen.
Hierbei lernt man sich vernünftig zu ernähren und zwar so, daß die Nahrung Ballaststoffe, ausreichend Mineralstoffe, ausreichend Vitamine, Calcium und Fette enthält. 
Wenn ich etwas Gewicht reduzieren möchte, dann wähle ich sehr gerne das WeightWatchers Programm, weil diese
Ernährungsumstellung so ist, daß man sich regelrecht fit ißt und daß der Stoffwechsel in Gang kommt.
Dabei reicht es nicht aus die Punktwerte von Lebensmitteln zusammenzuzählen, sondern man muß auch eine bestimmte Menge Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen, eine bestimmte Menge Gemüse und Obst am Tag abhaken, als auch " Calcium und 2 Fettpunkte in die Ernährung des Tages einfließen lassen. 
Ich persönlich bin ein Mensch, der nur 1-2 mal pro Woche Verdauung haben muß. Das ist für mich normal.
Wenn ich die Weightwatchersrezepte koche, und danach esse kann ich jeden Tag mindestens einmal zur Toilette, habe aber nicht etwa Durchfall , sondern die Verdauung und der Stoffwechsel wird regelrecht angekurbelt.
Als feiner Nebeneffekt nimmt man dabei noch ab und fühlt sich nach dem Essen fit und wohl. 
Ißt man normal wie immer weiter und zählt für die Lebensmittel nur die Punkte, so hat man eher immer Hunger.
Es bietet sich schon an einige der Rezepte zu kochen und auzuprobieren. Auch die Zubereitungsform ist interessant und lehrreich.
Das neue WW Programm rechnet mit ProPoints. Aber um das System zu verstehen lohnt es sich zb. auch den 4 Wochenplan von Weightwatchers anzuschaffen und danach einmal 4 Wochen lang zu kochen und zu essen. Hier wurden in dem Buch noch PlusPoints verwendet. Zum Prinzip verstehen, reicht zumächt die Pluspunktvariante aus.
Manche der Gerichte wird man lieben und kann sie dann in sein normales Kochrepertoire einfließen lassen.
Die, die einem persönlich nicht so lecker erscheinen ersetzt man später durch andere Rezepte, aber auch die Zubereitungsart der eigenen Rezpte ändern lernen ist etwas, wenn man sich damit beschäftigt hat. 
Bei WW geht es nicht nur darum  Gewicht mit einer Diät zu verlieren, sondern seine Ernährung langfristig auf eine gesunde Ernährung umzustellen. 
Den Vierwochen-Powerplan erhältst Du zb. in Büchergeschäften, im Net usw. für knapp 13 Euro, und man
kann damit wirklich schon sehr viel positives für sich lernen.
Auch wenn man nicht abnehmen möchte. Dann ißt man die Punkte um sein Gewicht zu halten, was ebenfalls kein Problem ist.
Ich habe damals beim Abnehmen selten soviel essen müssen wie mit WW.
Ich würde jedem der Ernährungs-oder Stoffwechselprobleme hat raten, den gesamten Plan einmal durchzuessen.
Wer nicht abnehmen möchte dabei, der kann dann ja von den verschiedenen Gerichten etwas mehr essen.
Du wirst sehen wie toll Dein Stoffwechsel danach funktioniert, wenn Du alle Punkte aufgegessen hast, auch die beiden Fettpunkte, die 2 Calciumpunkte und die Deine 7 Wassergläser (a 0,3l) geleert hast, sowie Deine mindestens 3 Gemüsepunkte und 2 Obstpunkte abhaken konntest, wie Dein Stoffwechsel danach hochpowert!  CLICK 
Das Lernen über vernünftige Ernährung geht fast nicht einfacher als mit Weightwatchers, und wenn du mal googelst, dann wirst Du von denen auch ein Onlineforum finden, in denen Dir fragen beantwortet werden.
Die dürfen alledings keine Punkte und Formeln posten.
Aber wenn DU zb. einen Tagesplan einstellst, dessen was DU ißt, dann können die Dir zb. sagen, ob alles enthalten ist, was Du an dem Tag an Nährstoffen benötigst.
Für das Forum brauchts Du nicht zahlendes Mitglied zu sein.
Die zahlenden Mitglieder im Forum haben noch verschiendene Pointsrechner und Mahlzeitenplaner zur Verfügung und können in ihrem Programm die einzelnen Komponenten abkreuzen, wenn sie diese gegessen/getrunken haben.
Das kann man aber auch auf einem Zettel, wenn Dir das zu teuer ist. 
Bei WeightWatchers handelt es sich um keine Diät sondern um eine Ernährungsumstellung, die einen über das ganze Leben begleiten soll. Insofern ist die nicht ausschließlich zum Abnehmen gedacht, sondern das Thema lautet eigentlich "langfristige "gesunde Ernährung. 
Eine Diät ist das nur wenn man damit ein paar Kilo abnimmt und dann damit aufhört, was ja meist mit einer Zunahme wieder endet und sich dann in den Schwanz beißt. 
Langfristig könntest Du dort gut aufgehoben sein mit Deinem Ernährungsproblem. 
In dem Forum erhältst Du zb. auch mal rasch einen Tipp, wenn es um die Ernährung geht. 
Man kann natürlich auch zu den Gruppentreffen gehen, oder aber sich als Onlinemitglied anmelden, was kostenpflichtig ist.
Wie gesagt reicht zu Beginn auch der Powerplan aus um zu sehen, on dies das passende für sich selbst ist. 
Abnehmen kann man damit auch, wenn man das möchte/muß. 
Vielleicht schaust Du dir das mal an. Man kann sehr viel über sich und Ernährung lernen. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## kaya

Hallo Feli, 
vielleicht warst Du mit Deinem Weightwatchers Programm etwas voreilig. Das Thema war nicht "Abnehmen". Ich halte das Weightwatchers-Programm als Entwöhnung von Abführmitteln für ungeeignet. 
@ Hanna
Es macht nach Jahren der Abhängigkeit keinen Sinn die Abführmittel schlagartig abzusetzen. Du musst aussteigen, wie Du angefangen hast: erst die Dosis langsam gesteigert und jetzt die Dosis langsam reduzieren. Parallel dazu die Ernährung anpassen. Wie Feli schon schrieb leichtverdauliche Nahrungsmittel: Obst, Gemüse, Joghurt, Salate, Fisch, Geflügel, Vollkornprodukte etc.  + ausreichende Flüssigkeitszufuhr. Dann entsprechende Bewegung, evtl. Colonmassagen und und und... 
Hilfreich wäre, wenn Du uns mitteilen könntest, welche Abführmittel Du in welcher Dosierung genommen hast, wie groß Du bist, wieviel Du wiegst und wie Du Dich zurzeit ernährst. 
LG Vera

----------

